# Panel solar con diodos LED



## duile (Feb 11, 2012)

Donde me encuentro ubicado! los paneles solares son dificiles de conseguir, pero como se que los propios leds tienen silicio me decidí colocarlos y utilizarlos a la inversa.

Soldé 3 columnas de 7 leds en paralelo en total 21 leds, al exponerlos al sol obtuve 4.7 voltios suficiente para alimentar mi micro controlador.

utilice Leds SMD de color verde! son los mas potentes comparados a los demás colores!

los leds infrarrojos son los menos potentes, pero algo muy raro es que incluso sin ponerlos directamente al sol, siguen sacando voltaje. ¿Es por la radiación que esta en todos lados?

¿Que opinan de esta experiencia?


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Muy interesante tu idea, yo habia echo una vez un circuito de una vela led, que usaba el led como receptor y como luz alternadamente.

Recién probé una luz que tengo que tiene 3 filas en paralelo de 3 led (blancos) y como es de noche lo ilumine con un led de 10W y conseguí 2Volt, mañana pruebo a la luz del día, igual con esos 2v no pude ni prender un led ni mover una agujita que es re sensible.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2012)

O sea que tenés 3 columnas en serie...y cada columna 7 led's en paralelo?

O son 3 columnas en paralelo de 7 leds en paralelo?

Con algún esquemita se soluciona eso.

Después obviamente las radiaciones externas producen movimientos de electrones de un polo a otro en cualquier tipo de elemento con silicio...como ocurre en un fototransistor por ejemplo.

Ahora habría que ver cuanta corriente es capaz de drenar el sistema...


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 15, 2012)

Que buenas ideas que tienes eh! Jaja muy bueno muy bueno. ¿Cuanto saca por canal? ¿El bobinado lo armastes vos o es comprado?


----------



## lubeck (Feb 15, 2012)

> Ahora habría que ver cuanta corriente es capaz de drenar el sistema...



Pense Exactamente lo mismo al empezar a leer el primer mensaje....

cuanta corriente se puede obtener?


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Recien probe con un led de 10W apenas pude prender un led piraña verde


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 15, 2012)

HackElectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Biker2k3* ¿Con cuántos led's probaste? ¿El voltaje que sacaban cual era?



Probé con uno sólo porke no tengo más. También probé con una pantallita solar de calculadora y lo prendía un poco más ke el led


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 16, 2012)

Probé con lo que tenia a la mano, aunque el voltaje fue medianamente bueno la corriente es demasiado baja (con una resistencia de 1k). Supongo que hay que experimentar mas para lograr mejores resultados, pero igual es un experimento muy interesante

dejo imágenes para que saquen sus propias conclusiones.

Saludos!!


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 16, 2012)

Si está bien interesante, pero la corriente es realmente baja, mucho más baja de lo que creía que se podía sacar de tantos leds, creo que es más rentable importar los paneles solares jeje


----------



## lubeck (Feb 16, 2012)

Por teoria...

bajas voltaje aumentas corriente... no?

mas leds para aumentar voltaje... y algun tranformador o algo de algo para transformar el voltaje sobrante en corriente....

como? ni idea... o por lo menos por ahora ni idea... 

ya estoy divagando... mejor me voy a dormir...


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 16, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Por teoria...
> 
> bajas voltaje aumentas corriente... no?
> 
> ...



Jaja también lo pensé, pero de solo pensar en ponerse a sacar cuentas... me da flojera y termino yendo de viaje a comprar paneles solares en otra ciudad jejeje


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 16, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Por teoria...
> 
> bajas voltaje aumentas corriente... no?
> 
> ...



No es mas facil poner leds en paralelo para aumentar corriente? mas facil que poner un transformador ajja

buscas cuantos leds en serie dan el voltaje que necesitas y despues pones series iguales en paralelo para aumentar corriente


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 17, 2012)

si, la idea es conectarlos como si fueran baterías AA o AAA en paralelo para obtener mas corriente.


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 17, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> si, la idea es conectarlos como si fueran baterías AA o AAA en paralelo para obtener mas corriente.



Como cualquier fuente de alimentación 
mira que es en buena onda


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hay que ver si rinde mas que una pantalla solar, en plata digo.
Venden lotes de 100 leds a $64, que potencia se podria sacarle a eso? cuanto costaria cada watt?

En mercadolibre venden paneles solares a U$S 10.50 por watt
Tambien venden unas lamparas solares para el jardin a $69, osea trae una pantalla solar, una bateria y leds. Pero no dice la potencia de la pantallita


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 17, 2012)

Podés juntar un montón de leds pero sacarás poca corriente. Ya expliqué en el foro que los leds son reversibles, no los blancos y ciertos azules, pero dan poca corriente. Dan un voltaje que serviría como detector para algún proyecto. Busquen en la página de www.Jameco.com, donde se describe un optoacoplador reversible. Hay notas interesantes.
Dije antes: no los blancos y ciertos azules porque no todos tienen el silicio al frente y es el silicio el detector o productor de luz. En los blancos se usa un sistema híbrido: el silicio produce una cierta longitude onda y esta excita a un material fluorescente que da la luz blanca. Y esta capa tapa al silicio. Esta capa es visible a simple vista.
Hagan las experiencias que son baratas y atrapantes.


----------



## fach10 (Abr 29, 2012)

yo hace poco hice lo mismo pero solo con 4 led amarillos y me tiro un voltaje de 6.45 volts.. claro a pleno medio dia con luz solar

haa y conectados en serie XD.. porq segun tu arreglo los 7 led solo te vana adar maximo 1.67 volts y como son 3 en serie pues sumados te dan los 4.y fraccion que obtienes


----------

